How can I start TensorFlow on Amd Graphics card? - hemen
======
FilthyAnalyst
You can't but you can use your cpu to play around a little with it. There's an
interesting post comparing cloud cpus and gpus.
[http://minimaxir.com/2017/07/cpu-or-gpu/](http://minimaxir.com/2017/07/cpu-
or-gpu/) Authors kinds of a jerk. /s

~~~
minimaxir
Granted, you _can_ use other DL frameworks like Theano on AMD Graphics cards,
but there isn't as much of an advantage.

------
minimaxir
You don't.

